# Wheat germ vs whole wheat flour



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

I have wanted to make less-white-flour baked goods (muffins, pancakes, breads, etc) but DH is a fan of fluffy white. We make all of our own baked goods, so I have been trying to slowly get DH and DC (and myself!) used to a crunchier palate. I have been adding a few tablespoons of wheat germ to what I am cooking. It seems to make thinks wheatier, but not totally 100% WW. We are enjoying it.

My question is what is the difference between a loaf of buttermilk white bread with 3 tbls of wheat germ added to it, compared to a white/ww flour recipe? (we are not ready for 100% ww) nutrionally speaking? Do you think it is the same? Am I in essence making ww flour by adding wheat germ? KWIM?

How good is wheat germ for you?


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

A totally worthless response ... but wheat germ on top of ice cream & fudge syrup is like totally







... and manages to assuage the total megaguilt involved in the ice cream & fudge binge ...


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

certainly not totally worthless!

1st you made me smile

2nd you bumped up my question!

3rd what a good idea!

another question to add:

why is wheat germ good for you

also, what is the difference between raw wheat germ and toasted wheat germ nutritionally speaking?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

OK, wheat germ is putting back some of the protein and vitamins but little of the fiber that was originally in the whole wheat flour.

It would make logical sense that some of the vitamins might be lost in the toasting process, but I'm not sure if that makes much difference in a baked product. Toasted tastes much better in yogurt and hot cereal though!!!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Wheat germ is very high in vitamin E. Toasting it makes it more flavorful but does destroy some of the nutrients. I have read some negatives about eating too much wheat germ - I think it was to do with phytic acid inhibiting mineral absorption. I wouldn't worry for occasional additions to baked goods. About moving to a more whole grain style of baking - perhaps you could do 1/2 unbleached white flour and 1/2 whole wheat flour. Also whole wheat pastry flour is a little lighter than straight whole wheat flour - great for cakes, scones, cookies etc - anything except things that have yeast in them and need the gluten from regular whole wheat flour.


----------

